# 5 lber and 4 lber on "new" rig



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Alright so I decided to put new in quotations because it is new to me. So I did not have jigs with me one day while fishing but I did have tubes,jig heads, and trailers. I rigged the tube exposed hook style and then threw the trailer on the hook. Immediatley I was catching fish when nothing else was working. I have now been using it for a week or so and I have caught these two beauties!










4.2 lbs










5 lbs even


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Interesting, what kind of trailer?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Great fish dude. Summer isn't slowing u down any. Thanks for the tip ill try it soon.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

nice fish! i need to switch to tubes and soft jerk baits at this clear pond that is conquering my T-rig senko and crank bait strategies...time to switch it up!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some fine fish mischif!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations on the biggun's. Nice job.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome fish!!! Those are some Beauts!!! A tube is definitely an awesome go to lure especially in the hot of summer!!! Good job bud!! I rig mine texas style with a slip sinker on the top.....if im flipping heavy cover i'll peg the weight....if not i like to leave it so they sink seperate....tends to cause more strikes!!! Goodluck!!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah I have always loved using tubes in the river and lakes but when I tried the tube without a trailer, the bass just were not jumping on it anymore. Maybe they like seeing that bigger profile with the added trailer, plus it is something they haven't really seen because the overall look is different. (looks kind of stupid)


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

mischif said:


> Yeah I have always loved using tubes in the river and lakes but when I tried the tube without a trailer, the bass just were not jumping on it anymore. Maybe they like seeing that bigger profile with the added trailer, plus it is something they haven't really seen because the overall look is different. (looks kind of stupid)


like a small crawfish trailer?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good job dude


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Silent Mike said:


> like a small crawfish trailer?


yeah pretty much, it just adds more profile. My absolute favorite trailers are not even trailers at all. I use the yamamoto creature baits and tear them in half. I get double the use out of one package.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i think youre low on the poundage, those are clearly 11 lbers.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

mischif said:


> yeah pretty much, it just adds more profile. My absolute favorite trailers are not even trailers at all. I use the yamamoto creature baits and tear them in half. I get double the use out of one package.


i thnk i am going to try that tonight...i have some small purple craw trailers and some pumpkin seed tubes...going to trim up the trailers and it should be some good contrast


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> i think youre low on the poundage, those are clearly 11 lbers.


hahaha I was just being modest


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Call me a noob, but what are these trailer you guys are talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Luda024 said:


> Call me a noob, but what are these trailer you guys are talking about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


something like this:










they go on bass jigs


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Lake Fork makes something like that called "Craw Tube" I have been using them this past few weeks for smallies. 

Also those are some really nice looking fish, I see no hate in this thread!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Lake Fork makes something like that called "Craw Tube" I have been using them this past few weeks for smallies.
> 
> Also those are some really nice looking fish, I see no hate in this tread!!


I hate that crawtube...ugliest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

never heard of lake forks craw tube, I am going to look it up right now


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Trigger X has the Hodad, actually a tube with long tentacles. Pretty cool looking and fits this post.

DC


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

putting the trailer on a tube gives a way different profile than that lake fork craw tube but it is still clever


----------

